# What happened to Bugzilla



## nick (Jan 12, 2015)

bugzilla.freebsd.org has been offline for the last 24 hours.  Is there any ETR?

Nick


----------



## zwieblum (Jan 12, 2015)

I'd like to know that, too, as I have a bugreport pending.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 12, 2015)

Seems it's down for maintenance due to operator error.
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2015-January/263548.html


----------



## nick (Jan 12, 2015)

oops #awkward

I'll be patient then.


----------

